
Ask HN: How to come up with sideproject ideas? - overthinkerJS
I have some time available, but no idea what to fiddle around with. What would be an interesting way to brainstorm little side project ideas to work on? What kind of questions can one ask himself?
======
quickthrower2
I have the opposite problem. Too many ideas. And mostly they are non-
commercial "open source" kind of ideas. So hard to justify working on with
work/family commitments. But these ideas have come as a result of doing side
projects.

This is my main pet idea, feel free to do it:

I am very interested in the idea of sites that provide cloud functionality
(e.g. a budget app, a todo list, a calendar, a document editor etc.) but the
user controls where and how the data is stored.

I was thinking of making an app that does a lot of those things (budget todo
etc.), and you log in via Dropbox - USING THE CLIENT SIDE API. So there is no
middleware server, just a static site and then Dropbox API connected via XHR
requests.

The next step is to integrate 10 other Dropbox-like services, and eventually
open it up to be extendable so anyone can bring their own service if they want
full control over where there data is stored.

Then other people can write more apps for the eco system. Eventually you will
be able to say "I want this mail client, and I want to store my data in
Azure", or "I want this todo list, with my data stored on my server" and it
will be super easy to do. And by easy I mean the app developers don't think
about storage other than a call to .store(json), and the user doesn't need any
technical knowledge to make their choices.

This is to bring the spirit of desktop apps to the web. Just because we use
the web for convenience it doesn't mean we need to be tracked and have it in a
nice schema with other people's data for spying on.

The gold plating is to integrate with some work that has been done recently on
a document format for collaborative editing of documents. It was posted on HN
a few weeks ago but I don't have the link to hand.

~~~
awshepard
Yesss, I've been thinking about this sort of thing lately! Do for privacy-
conscious users what Wordpress did for blogs. Users can (effectively) point-
and-click to install apps to their personal clouds, data is end-to-end
encrypted. Users get billed for usage (+ a platform margin?), and developers
get paid a royalty.

~~~
pizza
Kind of like [https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/) ?

------
greenyouse
[http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

------
stevesearer
My favorite place to browse for inspiration is my city's website. It has a lot
of data and resources which are poorly organized, terribly formatted, and is
just generally difficult to use.

One big plus is that if you can improve something small and make a website
that people can find, you have tangibly made people's lives better in your
community.

------
vicjicama
Hi

If you are familiar with arduino, 3d printers and stepper controller/driver
here is a project that I have been thinking/dreaming for a while.

\- An auto level grill based on the charcoal temperature

This will use the code of the Z axis of a 3d printer, the mechanical part will
also be very similar to the Z axis (just in principle), instead of the 3d
plate you will have your grill to put the meet and a couple of temperature
sensors bellow the grill, based on the temp the controller will keep the grill
at the right height from the charcoal, this way you will have your perfect
grilling temperature all the time!

I have seen that the projects/ideas that I enjoy the most to work on are the
ones that could solve an issue and/or make things easier and are based on my
own experience/pain.

------
buboard
"Submit and find ideas for side projects"

there's an idea

~~~
sne11ius
And a good one imo.

Actually, exactly this is a side project of mine, running at
[https://egghead.space](https://egghead.space) ;)

However, as my side projects tend to go, it's not very polished - or finished
even. I still think it's a good idea though and hope I will finish it some
day...

~~~
buboard
well speaking of side projects, i have a side project for side projects! You
might want to add yours there:
[https://projectilo.com/](https://projectilo.com/)

------
jaden
[https://requestforstartup.co/](https://requestforstartup.co/) has some ideas
that are too big for a side project, but there are smaller ones there.

Also, here's Ryan Hoover's (creator of ProductHunt) response to your question
- [https://blog.producthunt.com/how-to-come-up-with-side-
projec...](https://blog.producthunt.com/how-to-come-up-with-side-project-
ideas-4a2c8049deba)

------
LarryMade2
Given you have no desperation to complete something particular, gives you the
edge to try new ideas.

Here are a couple akk yourself questions:

"What things do I find frustrating that I know I could make a positive impact
on?"

"What is my idea of a cool one-man moonshot concept that I could (probably)
never realize but would be ultimately be fun to do?" (you probably will be
surprised on how far you can get or what it leads to...)

"What's the scariest thing I could work on?"

------
UglyToad
One thing I've enjoyed doing is taking projects with a permissive license,
e.g. MIT or Apache and rewriting them in my language of choice.

To start with it's a mechanical exercise in transcription but you begin to
learn more about the problem domain and get ideas for side avenues and
questions to explore. And at the end of it all you've enriched an ecosystem
and can give any improvements back to the original project.

------
mtmail
[https://github.com/karan/Projects](https://github.com/karan/Projects) (from a
comment by sandman007 on a similar question)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20112522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20112522)

